# Lg Gram 16" 2021



## Zar Marco (Mar 22, 2022)

Hi all, I've an Lg Gram 16Z90P, with processor i7 1165G7 and igpu Intel Iris Xe.
Currently I use arch linux and there are my laptop specs:

```
zar_marco@cosmogram:~ % inxi -F
System:
  Host: cosmogram Kernel: 5.16.16-arch1-1 x86_64 bits: 64 Desktop: sway 1.7
    Distro: Arch Linux
Machine:
  Type: Laptop System: LG product: 16Z90P-G.AP75D v: 0.1
    serial: <superuser required>
  Mobo: LG model: 16Z90P v: FAB1 serial: <superuser required> UEFI: Phoenix
    v: T2ZF0350 X64 date: 07/22/2021
Battery:
  ID-1: CMB0 charge: 59.6 Wh (79.0%) condition: 75.4/80.0 Wh (94.3%)
    volts: 8.2 min: 7.7
CPU:
  Info: quad core model: 11th Gen Intel Core i7-1165G7 bits: 64 type: MT MCP
    cache: L2: 5 MiB
  Speed (MHz): avg: 1299 min/max: 400/4700 cores: 1: 1067 2: 1751 3: 2905
    4: 759 5: 1161 6: 946 7: 868 8: 940
Graphics:
  Device-1: Intel TigerLake-LP GT2 [Iris Xe Graphics] driver: i915 v: kernel
  Device-2: Chicony LG Camera type: USB driver: uvcvideo
  Display: wayland server: X.org v: 1.21.1.3 with: Xwayland v: 22.1.0
    compositor: sway v: 1.7 driver: gpu: i915 resolution: 2560x1600~60Hz
  Message: Wayland GBM/EGL data currently not available.
Audio:
  Device-1: Intel Tiger Lake-LP Smart Sound Audio
    driver: sof-audio-pci-intel-tgl
  Sound Server-1: ALSA v: k5.16.16-arch1-1 running: yes
  Sound Server-2: PipeWire v: 0.3.48 running: yes
Network:
  Device-1: Intel Wi-Fi 6 AX201 driver: iwlwifi
  IF: wlp0s20f3 state: up mac: dc:21:48:88:08:0b
Bluetooth:
  Device-1: Intel AX201 Bluetooth type: USB driver: btusb
  Report: rfkill ID: hci0 rfk-id: 1 state: down bt-service: not found
    rfk-block: hardware: no software: no address: see --recommends
Drives:
  Local Storage: total: 1.84 TiB used: 146.06 GiB (7.7%)
  ID-1: /dev/nvme0n1 vendor: Western Digital model: WDS100T1X0E-00AFY0
    size: 931.51 GiB
  ID-2: /dev/nvme1n1 vendor: Sabrent model: N/A size: 953.87 GiB
Partition:
  ID-1: / size: 391.47 GiB used: 46.27 GiB (11.8%) fs: btrfs
    dev: /dev/nvme0n1p1
  ID-2: /home size: 391.47 GiB used: 46.27 GiB (11.8%) fs: btrfs
    dev: /dev/nvme0n1p1
Swap:
  Alert: No swap data was found.
Sensors:
  System Temperatures: cpu: 32.0 C mobo: N/A
  Fan Speeds (RPM): N/A
Info:
  Processes: 271 Uptime: 7m Memory: 15.32 GiB used: 3.27 GiB (21.3%)
  Shell: Zsh inxi: 3.3.13
```

When I put i915kms on /etc/rc.conf and reboot laptop I've black screen and I must rebooted in single user mode and I must erase i915kms.

I've installed freebsd14-current

So I cannot use freebsd?
I don't understand how can I use igpu


----------



## bsduck (Mar 23, 2022)

Zar Marco said:


> i915kms


From graphics/drm-current-kmod or graphics/drm-devel-kmod ?
Your GPU being rather new, you probably need drm-devel-kmod.


----------



## Zar Marco (Mar 23, 2022)

thanks so much I've substitute drm-current-kmod with devel version and xfce is started


----------

